# Appetite Control??



## jmr79x (Apr 7, 2013)

What do you use to help control your appetite? I know will power is the best thing to help control it i'm just curious to see what everyone else uses!!! Thanks


----------



## pilip99 (Apr 10, 2013)

make sure to have a good fiber intake  lots of veggies

and this one in particular has helped me

Applied Nutriceuticals 7-Keto

and only half dosing it per day


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 10, 2013)

The only supplement that has ever helped me with appetite was ephedrine, and those effects will stop once you build up a tolerance.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 10, 2013)

jmr79x said:


> What do you use to help control your appetite? I know will power is the best thing to help control it i'm just curious to see what everyone else uses!!! Thanks



Hoodia Pure is a mild appetite suppressant..


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 10, 2013)

pilip99 said:


> make sure to have a good fiber intake  lots of veggies
> 
> and this one in particular has helped me
> 
> ...


The combo of 7 keto and pyro RX help me control appetite but you have to time the pyro right, take it too late and its hard to get to sleep 


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 11, 2013)

Ephedrine kills my appetite.
Anavar kills my appetite.
My ADHD medication kills my appetite until it wears off, then i'm ravenous. (methylphenditate-concerta, or adderall)
Tons and tons of water helps quite a bit, too.  I've found certain types of toothpaste to help considerably as well; I like the whitening toothpaste by crest.  It's got something in it that makes my mouth numb if I leave it in my mouth for a while, so things dont taste as good. helps while dieting a lot!


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Apr 12, 2013)

ErikGearhead said:


> Ephedrine kills my appetite.
> Anavar kills my appetite.
> My ADHD medication kills my appetite until it wears off, then i'm ravenous. (methylphenditate-concerta, or adderall)
> Tons and tons of water helps quite a bit, too.  I've found certain types of toothpaste to help considerably as well; I like the whitening toothpaste by crest.  It's got something in it that makes my mouth numb if I leave it in my mouth for a while, so things dont taste as good. helps while dieting a lot!



Ditto on the water, a study in the scientific journal Obesity followed 2 groups of people following the same diet except one group drank half a liter of water before each meal. The water drinking group lost 30% more weight than the non water drinkers. I talk about this in the free guide you can download from the link in my signature.

As well as fibre eating sufficient amounts of protein and fat with each meal is a good tip as they are slow digesting and help keep you satiated for longer than carbs.

Green tea increases levels of the hunger reducing hormone cholestokinin and also reduces absorption of fat by reducing levels of fat digesting enzymes.


----------



## Liquidex (Apr 12, 2013)

Ephedrine.

Bronkaid or primitine (not sure on spelling) both legally purchasable on amazon.

Maybe .5mg of prami. It will literally obliterate your thoughts of eating.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 12, 2013)

ErikGearhead said:


> Ephedrine kills my appetite.
> Anavar kills my appetite.
> My ADHD medication kills my appetite until it wears off, then i'm ravenous. (methylphenditate-concerta, or adderall)
> Tons and tons of water helps quite a bit, too.  I've found certain types of toothpaste to help considerably as well; I like the whitening toothpaste by crest.  It's got something in it that makes my mouth numb if I leave it in my mouth for a while, so things dont taste as good. helps while dieting a lot!



Funny but I have noticed the same thing about toothpaste. Some kinds completely kill my appetite for a little while. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pilip99 (Apr 13, 2013)

dvae, you're right about the sleep thing, the key is to time these supps perfectly and not be an insomniac haha


----------



## svt2001 (Apr 18, 2013)

Fat Burners such as OxyElite Pro, RoxyLean, and Lipo-6 all have worked well to kill my appetite.  

I also like to avoid using too much artificial sweeteners since it triggers me to crave more sweets.  

Lastly, something that I got from Dan Duchaine's Bodyopus is to use guar gum.  I use guar gum with a ton of ice to make my protein shakes really thick which will fill your stomach when hungry.


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 18, 2013)

Phentermine


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 18, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Phentermine



Agreed


----------



## CG (Apr 18, 2013)

Or ephedrine


----------



## Jenie (Apr 18, 2013)

jmr79x said:


> What do you use to help control your appetite? I know will power is the best thing to help control it i'm just curious to see what everyone else uses!!! Thanks



I like to drink a few cups of green tea a day, I find it helps.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Whats best is if you learn to control it yourself. Keep your will power strong.


----------



## Newbee80 (Jun 21, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Phentermine



Do you mean Phen375? Where can you buy genuine Phentermine in Canada?


----------



## djh0905 (Jun 27, 2013)

up your fat intake...that should suppress your appetite alittle


----------



## AmM (Jun 28, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Phentermine



Does this wear off in time or can you continue to take it?


----------



## AnabolicAmerica (Jun 28, 2013)

For me nearly any stimulant, ephedrine is good, phen, clen, the thing is you build a tollerance to all these eventually. THere is really no way for me personally to stop intense cravings when being on a strict diet for weeks on end.


----------



## Powermaster (Jun 28, 2013)

Eating more vegetables does it best for me. All that fiber slows digestion and fills me up. Other than that caffeine and green tea is about it.


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 28, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> The only supplement that has ever helped me with appetite was ephedrine, and those effects will stop once you build up a tolerance.


Remember the original Hydroxcut formula, the only one that actually worked imo, it had plenty of ephedrine. I loved that stuff.  Now I add in fiber to all my protein drinks up to 24g total in any one day, plus what I eat it. keeps me feeling full and in the 35-40g range of fiber.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 28, 2013)

Fiber definitely helps keep you full, but too much fiber is hard on the pooper and stomach.


----------



## pilip99 (Jun 28, 2013)

+1 on veggies as well; ive also found that drinking some bcaas with meals helps as well iForce Nutrition Compete


----------



## pureprotein (Jul 5, 2013)

Raspberry Keytone, Green Tea & Caffeine.  I think there's a supplement called Avaprex that contains all of these!  Worked for me.  Plus filling up on water helps too


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2013)

Newbee80 said:


> Do you mean Phen375? Where can you buy genuine Phentermine in Canada?



Get yourself an overweight GF, tell her to go to the doc and say she's all depressed, put in a dose of tears.


----------



## apachemech (Jul 6, 2013)

ErikGearhead said:


> Ephedrine kills my appetite.
> Anavar kills my appetite.
> My ADHD medication kills my appetite until it wears off, then i'm ravenous. (methylphenditate-concerta, or adderall)
> Tons and tons of water helps quite a bit, too.  I've found certain types of toothpaste to help considerably as well; I like the whitening toothpaste by crest.  It's got something in it that makes my mouth numb if I leave it in my mouth for a while, so things dont taste as good. helps while dieting a lot!



this response just made my entire day. thanks for that


----------

